# Speed



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a good question, I personally do not know the answer to, but I'd imagine that you lean forward when you can(but not dramatically) and stay kind of crouched with the arms more in than off to the sides, to minimalize wind resistance. I'd like to know the actual answer to this question.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> To maximize glide and thus overall speed, first off, a very well done wax job, complete with brushing and picking the right wax for the general riding temperature is key. (See waxing vidoe in the general board maintenance section for waxing) When riding, a couple of things to consider is that the higher the edge angle, the slower the board will go, so maintaining a very low edge angle (nearly flat based) will result in better glide. On the flats, to maintain speed, shifting your weight to the tail of the board to unweight the entire front half of the board will also increase glide due to less friction from the base of the board. Avoid counter rotation; keep shoulders over and inline with the board and ride with a quiet upper body. This will reduce any unwanted torsional flexing throughout the glide. Try to avoid the "gorrila stance" where the rider is crouched over nearly dragging their knuckles on the snow. This does nothing to gain speed, negligibly reduces wind resistance and only makes the rider look like they are not in control of their board.


nice snowolf! great advice. i'd like to second keeping your board as flat as possible. id' also like to thank you for the advice against the gorilla stance and for the bit about shifting your weight back to minimize board resistance.  the master strikes again!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

"gorilla stance"...hmm...mine must be an orangatang stance than. =D


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Also from what I've come to know about boards, if you have a sintered base it will help a little bit with speed, and I've read they don't need to be waxed as often as an extruded base.

And yes, keep that board as flat as humanly possible. The less you are riding your edges the faster you will go, but be careful not to catch an edge once you get going faster.

Wax can also kill speed as well if it isn't the correct temp or if you waxed a dirty board. 3 days ago when we got nailed with pow and warm temps my board was FLYING with warm weather wax, then yesterday it would hardly move on the groomers when the temp was about 5 degrees in the early AM.

The stance of your bindings will not affect speed imo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> The stance of your bindings will not affect speed imo.


Unless you have big feet and your toe/heel drag in the snow. I had that problem until I bought some Palmer risers.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Nick787 said:


> Unless you have big feet and your toe/heel drag in the snow. I had that problem until I bought some Palmer risers.


I didn't think of that, one of the perks of wearing a size 8.5US boot. Good point to bring up, although it could make you faster because you wouldn't ever want to turn :laugh: .


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I didn't think of that, one of the perks of wearing a size 8.5US boot. Good point to bring up, although it could make you faster because you wouldn't ever want to turn :laugh: .


haha true that.. until your catch an edge and go flying..


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Nick787 said:


> haha true that.. until your catch an edge and go flying..


Which brings us right back to the "Is a helmet necessary?" thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

What are risers? I have size 13 feet and I'm worried about drag. Any advice?


----------

